# Cannot post in Classifieds?



## Phixion (31 May 2013)

Hello, for some reason I cannot post in the For Sale section, anyone know why?

Many thanks.


----------



## JordanCarroll (31 May 2013)

Likewise neither can I? I posted a thread there before?


----------



## Shaun (1 Jun 2013)

Phixion said:


> Hello, for some reason I cannot post in the For Sale section, anyone know why?


 
Yes - you hadn't posted in nearly two years and the forum has been through a software change since then.

Access to Classifieds is now awarded based on certain criteria which is applied _after_ you login - hence, your ability, shortly after, to post in Classifieds.


----------



## Shaun (1 Jun 2013)

JordanCarroll said:


> Likewise neither can I? I posted a thread there before?


 
A permissions issue for you too - you hadn't earned the Classifieds access at the time of posting - but you qualified shortly after and the privilege was awarded automatically, hence your ability to post in Classifieds a little later.


----------



## JordanCarroll (1 Jun 2013)

I'm good now! Edit: thanks


----------



## Phixion (1 Jun 2013)

Yep, cheers


----------



## Wee-man (10 Jun 2013)

I'd like to post on this Cycling Forum but am unable to do so. I just get a message that says "You have insufficient privileges to post here."
How do I post?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2013)

Wee-man said:


> I'd like to post on this Cycling Forum but am unable to do so. I just get a message that says "You have insufficient privileges to post here."
> How do I post?


 


You need a few more posts before you can use the classifieds.


----------



## Shaun (10 Jun 2013)

It's explained in the For Sale forum in *this post*.


----------

